# Pink guns gain popularity with target audience



## Hamilton Reef

Pink guns gain popularity with target audience

Two months after opening its Lubbock store, Gander Mountain is having a hard time keeping the pink 9 mm Taurus pistol on the shelves.

"It has been really popular," said HT Crenshaw, who works at Gander Mountain's hunting and firearms department in Lubbock. "We don't even have any more in the store right now." 

Don't worry. There are other pink pistols in stock. There's even a pink rifle. And a pink shotgun.

http://www.lubbockonline.com/stories/112507/loc_112507065.shtml


----------



## wyldkat49766

Ummm NO.


----------



## snowman11

My wife would like one I'm sure. I'd love to get my niece one of the crickets, but I dont trust that her parents would ever let her use it.


----------



## ERnurse

agreed wyldkat! Although I do have a particular superstition of wearing something pink while hunting or fishing


----------



## bluesun7602

i don't even like the color pink, i certainly wouldn't like it on my GUN! :rant:


----------



## booker81

I would never use a pink gun, but I'm seriously eyeballing that pink Cricket - and the little girl isn't even born yet!


----------



## roger23

I relate the color pink with breast cancer,my wife just went through it ,now when we see the pink, stuff it means something to us .we have all kinds of pink stuff ,,and if a pink gun reminds someone of the need for a mammogram ,that would be good I would have never thought of owning any thing pink.now I don't mind the color


----------



## autumnlovr

I think we went through this once before.....
I'm not into pink at all but if someone bought me this one, I'd keep it just cause it's soooooo outrageous.


If you go to my picture gallery, there's a couple other pink guns and a purple one too.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Now the purple one I could see.


----------



## kbkrause

Even air guns.


----------



## skyhawk1

I thought when you go into the woods you don't want the animal to see youthat is why we camo up? But how can you hunt with a pink gun and hide it so it is not seen an still be able to shoot at the animal? I'm just wondering?


----------



## Hamilton Reef

GUNS N' ROSES Florists aren't the only ones targeting Valentine's shoppers

So if "your lady's hotter than a $2 pistol" -- as the Big Al's radio ad goes -- a handgun may prove to be the perfect Valentine's gift.

http://www.thetowntalk.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080214/NEWS01/802140327


----------



## 1wildchild

I would own that purple gun. I would also get a certain satisfaction out of outshooting the guys at the range with a pink pistol!!!! But that's just me


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

My 10 year old daughter wants a pink Hello Kitty muzzle loader with sparkles.


----------



## Little Roober

STEINFISHSKI said:


> My 10 year old daughter wants a pink Hello Kitty muzzle loader with sparkles.


Good luck finding one of those! :lol:


----------



## Firecracker

lol Put a dab of glue on it and throw some sprinkles on it, VERY easy to do 


however I dont see the Pink in the Woods working real well.....


----------



## 1wildchild

Gee, that would go along great with the pink and purple sparkled handlebar tassles that I have for my ATV! :chillin:


----------



## Firecracker

lol.......... hey we had PINK helmet.. Tha ladys up in the Lodge always us the *Pink Lady's* hahaha


----------



## remigirl08

About a month ago, i just got my first gun and its the pink remington 20 gauge shotgun from gander moutain, i saw it and wanted it. Still havent shot it yet, waiting for all this snow to stop! i am really excited to shoot. Plan on having my first pheasant hunt with it this year


----------



## 1wildchild

remigirl08 said:


> About a month ago, i just got my first gun and its the pink remington 20 gauge shotgun from gander moutain, i saw it and wanted it. Still havent shot it yet, waiting for all this snow to stop! i am really excited to shoot. Plan on having my first pheasant hunt with it this year


Nice thing about guns, you can shoot em even if it is snowy out


----------

